# Homes Needed Asap



## teebo

I Need To Find Homes For 3 Pigeons, One Is A Silver Hen,one Is A Blind Feral(no Eye),and Other Is A Young Feral.i Have To Leave My Home,and Need To Get Rid Of Them,asap,or I Will Have To Have Them Euthanized.if You Can Pay For The Box,and Shipping They Are Yours.from New York.thanks


----------



## andinla

*When do you have to leave ?*

How many days, weeks do you have... Hopefully someone will help out. Don't kill them...

Andi

P.S. WERE YOU JUST RECENTLY LOOKING TO TAKE IN A HEN ON HERE SOME WHERE (Adopting from someone?) Geez I hope they didn't adopt it out to you to find out you are giving it up or possibly killing it.. Yikes....


----------



## teebo

yes,at the time i was looking for a hen,i have 3 weeks ,my aunt is very sick,she needs me to live with her,i need to help her, she lives in an apt.if i cant find homes for them,they will be humanly euthanized from a vet,i myself could never kill an animal.no one around my area takes in pigeons,and i cant just let them go they would be killed by predators,i have no other choice.im not a mean and un caring person by any means.if i did not care i would never had taken in blindy,and cared for him.


----------



## maryjane

If all else fails, which I don't think it will, they can be shipped to me. I am in California and upgrading to a larger tent (which is what I use as an aviary). Hopefully someone closer to you can help. I'm sorry your aunt is sick and you are forced to do this.  It's hard to lose birds. I have one who is blind in one eye as well, she is a real sweetie. Let's give it some time and see what comes up.


----------



## Reti

Thank you MJ.
I would hate to know they would be killed. Wish I had more room I would have taken them in an instant.

Reti


----------



## teebo

please,i feel bad as it is,i will hold on to them for 3-4 weeks, i really dont want to have them put down,but if all else fails what am i soppossed to do...i hope someone who is caring and loving will take them.thanks to all concerned.


----------



## Reti

teebo said:


> please,i feel bad as it is,i will hold on to them for 3-4 weeks, i really dont want to have them put down,but if all else fails what am i soppossed to do...i hope someone who is caring and loving will take them.thanks to all concerned.



Maryjane offered them a home if you don't find anything closer to you.

Reti


----------



## teebo

yes,im aware of that,i was pmed by someone from new york,still waiting to hear back from him...wish me luck


----------



## Skyeking

Hi teebo,

I'm so sorry you are needing to give up your pigeons, I can understand how desperate you feel.

I will put the word out and see if someone in your area can help, if not then shipping will be the next option.

Thank you for your concern over these birds.


----------



## christina11

Ohhhh I hope you find these birds a home  

Maybe you can give them to a shelter and let them find a home since you can't wait I dont want these poor birds to be put down.  

*Good luck*!


----------



## Hillybean

Well, I know I'm new to the whole pigeon thing, but if a local home can't be found then they're more than welcome here .

I have plenty of room and food. Having to have them put down doesn't need to be an option. Just let me know if I can help ya out. -hilly


----------



## Reti

Hilly, that is so wonderful. I am glad teebo has many options.

Reti


----------



## teebo

Hillybean said:


> Well, I know I'm new to the whole pigeon thing, but if a local home can't be found then they're more than welcome here .
> 
> I have plenty of room and food. Having to have them put down doesn't need to be an option. Just let me know if I can help ya out. -hilly


where do you live


----------



## maryjane

Hilly lives in Southern Indiana.


----------



## Hillybean

Hey Teebo, 
I'm located in Vincennes, Indiana 47591. Which is Southern Indiana, located by IL. -hilly


----------



## A_Smith

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=153606&posted=1#post153606 Maybe a new home for the birds on this thread.


----------



## teebo

Hillybean said:


> Hey Teebo,
> I'm located in Vincennes, Indiana 47591. Which is Southern Indiana, located by IL. -hilly


if you can send me a box,and shipping costs,you can have the sweet little babies.


----------



## Hillybean

pming you... Just to get little more info on them. -hilly


----------



## teebo

here is the info,the male feral is blind,when i rescued him a cat had him,his wing was broke and eye was missing,i started him on terramycin ointment for his eye for about 2 weeks,he is in much better health now,though the hole where his eye is ,is still open,wing hangs alittle lower then the other ,he is much fatter now,then when i rescued him.the female is a silver racer that i got to keep the male company...she is beautiful,,i clipped her wings about 3 weeks ago ,shes not nasty,just dosent like being held.the other is another very young feral,from another cat attack,but he is fine. he does wing slap and bite,but its funny, because, it does not hurt ,i laugh when he does it,him i let out to fly but, he sticks around the cage and likes being with the female,so thats why i think hes a male,the older male chases him around in the cage.please if anyone is interested please contact me....IF YOU WANT THEM...thanks to all concerned.


----------



## Rockie

Hi Teebo,

I'm still working on it. How old would you say the young one is? Does the young one have any unfixable injuries from the cat attack? Also, the blind one still has one eye, correct?


----------



## teebo

the young one lost all his down feathers approx. 2-3 weeks ago ,last week he stopped squeaking,like a baby. he has no injuries at all .the older feral has lost one eye,i thought the hole would heal over but it is still open. his other eye is fine,kind of gross huh.thanks for keeping in touch.i can get pics tomorrow and send them to someone to post,i dont know how to do it.thanks again.


----------



## teebo

285 views and only 20 responses,where are all the pigeon lovers.


----------



## TAWhatley

teebo said:


> 285 views and only 20 responses,where are all the pigeon lovers.


Hi Teebo,

Not everyone is able to take in more pigeons. Some of us, myself included, are over loaded with pigeons but somehow manage to find room for more when there is no alternative. Hopefully homes will be found in your area, but if not, then I'm sure we can work things out so the pigeons do have a home.

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Hi Teebo,
I have been mostly away from the computer since Thursday and am just checking in now. My offer is still open, I was just waiting to see if anyone closer could take them. Is Hilly going to be able to take them? If not, I will need to know what to do about shipping, as I've never shipped before and want to make sure that it's okay to do for such a long distance. How much time do you have left? You mentioned someone in NY, were they not able to help? I know Rocky is unable to at the moment though she would like to, and maybe she is the one you mentioned from NY. So let me know and I'll be here. My birds are outside, but very spoiled and sheltered (you can click on my link below to see the "BIRDS" section, and where they live). I have several "invalid" pigeons who do not get picked on by anyone, so that should be no problem.


----------



## Hillybean

Maryjane,
I'm new to the whole shipping thing and I'm still looking into it. I talked to a young lady this weekend, but she wasn't for sure on a lot of things. I'm going to talk to another lady Monday. So far from what I've been told, I'll need a more ''exact'' location to get the price of shpping. 

How do you go about getting a pigeon shipping box? 

Just being curious, is LittleGreys (I think that's right) getting the female pigeon?

Maryjane, pming ya. -hilly


----------



## christina11

I pray someone shall take in these poor pigeons there life is in a new owners hands but we need those hands to come out and get them!

I would take them but im too far like I would keep them at my house till I found each one a loving home.  

*Come on someone save them*!


----------



## maryjane

Hilly pm'd me and she is going to try to find out more about shipping. If we could figure it out in the next week and plan for shipping next weekend sometime, that would be best for me. Will that work for you Teebo? And any money you can kick in towards shipping would be appreciated as well, even just a few dollars would help. I just paid a bunch of medical bills for my car accident (several thousand dollars) and am waiting for my settlement check to pay myself back, so that should be here any day (you know how insurance companies are) and then it won't be a problem but until then I am a little high and dry at this very moment. So that's where I am. But they are definitely welcome to live with me. Does anyone else know about shipping costs, and what day is best to do it, and how? Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Shipping birds........*



maryjane said:


> Hilly pm'd me and she is going to try to find out more about shipping. If we could figure it out in the next week and plan for shipping next weekend sometime, that would be best for me. Will that work for you Teebo? And any money you can kick in towards shipping would be appreciated as well, even just a few dollars would help. I just paid a bunch of medical bills for my car accident (several thousand dollars) and am waiting for my settlement check to pay myself back, so that should be here any day (you know how insurance companies are) and then it won't be a problem but until then I am a little high and dry at this very moment. So that's where I am. But they are definitely welcome to live with me. Does anyone else know about shipping costs, and what day is best to do it, and how? Thanks.


The first thing that needs to be done is to call the Post Office. Tell them what zip code the birds are going to and make sure that they can be shipped. It's not as simple as it used to be in some places. The airlines will not take the birds if they have to switch planes. It has to be a direct flight from Point A to Point B. Next you must get a special box designed to ship live birds in. That will have to be ordered from one of the pigeon supply houses, Foy's, seigels, Jedds, Global. I didn't go back and read this whole thread so don't know how many birds we're talking about. You can buy a 2 bird box, a 4 bird box and an 8 bird box. Approx cost for 2 birds is about $27. For 4 birds it's about $37 and for 8 birds it's close to $50. I personally will only ship birds on Mon, or Tues. JUST IN CASE there's a problem. Never had one yet, but know people who have and have heard stories. Better safe than sorry. Once you find out that your PO will allow you to ship the birds, call them a day or so ahead of time, let them know what day you want to ship the birds out and make arrangements with them so they know you are coming. Find out what time truck leaves the PO. Don't put the birds in a box and take them at 9:00 in the AM when the truck won't pick them up till 5:00 in the evening. Show up at the PO about 1 hour before the truck is schduled to leave. Obviously, much better on the birds. Hope this answered some of your questions.


----------



## Lovebirds

OK. Just read through the post real quick. You will need a 4 bird box, I see there's 3 birds to be shipped. The box has a divider in it so that the birds are separated. That way there is no fighting in the box. Good luck.

here is the kind of box you need.......http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1158044941


----------



## teebo

my zip code is 12566....i still have 2 weeks left,had them out today,the feral with no eye, cant fly at all,but the other 2 can,they follow each other around everywhere.had them out for 3 hours....boy do they love that,they also get along great with my fathers chickens.


----------



## maryjane

Thank you very much, Renee! This didn't show up under "New Posts" today so I hadn't thought anyone responded.....I seem to miss a lot of the new posts that way! I'll have to start checking each forum for things I've missed.  Teebo, let's plan on doing it next Monday or Tuesday. Can you call to see about the flight? My zip code is 95405. We can find out what day and time it is and you can plan to get them there an hour or so before, then on the plane, and I can plan on picking them up as soon as they're here. We can get the box shipped to you this weekend. I will check with my post office to make sure they receive birds. Just let me know what you find out.


----------



## maryjane

Okay I found the box that we need and will have it sent to you this weekend, Teebo, so I'll need your address. You can pm me with it if you want. Did you find out anything about the flights yet? Just let me know when you do. I don't know if we pay ahead of time or if I pay when they get here, but either one will work. So just let me know the flight details and we'll be on our way.


----------



## Lovebirds

Go by the PO if you can and pick up an Express Mail label. Fill it out before going to the PO. Make sure that you put Maryjane's phone number ON THE BOX as well as on the form. Maryjane, if you will call the PO and let them know that you will be getting a live shipment and tell them specifically to call you when the box arrives, they will and you can go to the PO right away and pick up the birds. It really depends on the PO workers and how they will handle the birds. The mailing form will guarantee delivery by either 12:00 noon or 3:00 PM. If the birds, say, show up at the PO at 7:00 AM, they are not obligated to bring those birds to you in a hurry, just by 12:00 or 3:00. I always just go get the birds when they arrive. If you can arrange that, it's best for the birds. Unless, they tell you that they will bring the birds to you when they arrive. They don't have to do that, but some PO's will. Just depends.


----------



## TAWhatley

Maryjane and Teebo .. the shipping fee will have to be paid when Teebo drops off the birds at the Post Office. It's actually express mail postage that you are paying. For a 4 bird box with three birds, it should be around $35.00.

Terry


----------



## teebo

maryjane,i pmed you with my address.so when i get the box,and shipping money the day i bring them to the p.o. about 4 pm,and then they are on there way.so confused never did this before.tina


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

Do u have a picture of the silver hen? I dont think ive ever seen one.


----------



## teebo

you can go on google and search images for silver racing pigeon.


----------



## maryjane

Teebo, go ahead and go to your local post office. Tell them what you would like to do (ship birds to California). Make sure they do that, and then ask them what is the next step. Pick up the shipping label that Renee mentions above and then let me know. I don't know if the post office will find the correct flight or if you need to call the airlines yourself. I know it is confusing, I've never done it either, but we can figure it out. So try to get to your post office today and then let me know what they tell you.


----------



## TAWhatley

If you ship via the post office express mail service, they have to determine the flights. If you were going to ship through Delta Dash, for example, you would have more choice in the matter but would also be facing a much larger shipping cost.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Call your local branch and ask them to give you the phone number for the post office that handles the shipping of birds in your area, then you need to call that number and request the day you want to ship. They will then locate a flight and call you back with the information.

The U.S post office has a limited number of airlines that they can use, they don't have their own planes they contract it out. The post office will make the request with the airline, the airline has to approve it as well as the pilot. The pilot has the final say so. 

When the word gets back to the post office that the flight has been approved they will contact you about getting the bird to them, either the same day or the next.

At the time they call you and give you the instructions on dropping off the birds, ask them for the details of the flight, where and when it leaves, if there are any stops and lay overs, and how long the flight will take.

It sounds a bit complicated, but it is not.


----------



## teebo

will do............


----------



## Victor

In larger cities, well in Omaha Nebraska anyway, the shipment arrives at the facility closest to the airport and then that facility will call you. They did with my last pigeon, Rosco. It saves another 1-2 hours from going to your local zip code facility.


----------



## maryjane

Thanks to everyone for their help in this.  I would have no idea what to do so I really appreciate you all taking time to give advice, and Leslie for offering to help pay though I think I've got it covered.  You shall all be rewarded with many pictures of the birds in their new home once they arrive.


----------



## christina11

maryjane said:


> Thanks to everyone for their help in this.  I would have no idea what to do so I really appreciate you all taking time to give advice, and Leslie for offering to help pay though I think I've got it covered.  You shall all be rewarded with many pictures of the birds in their new home once they arrive.


*AWSOME!*


----------



## teebo

i too am very thankful,with all the responses,im glad they are going to a loving and caring home.maryjane ,i have not received anything yet.....still waiting.thanks


----------



## maryjane

Hi Teebo, I ordered the box today so it is on its way.  Did you find out anything about the shipping dates? The order number for the box is 37676434, through Foy's, and is being sent UPS Ground.


----------



## teebo

post master says,once i bring them down and fill out paper work,i will get all the info,plus the price depends on the total weight with the piggys in it,so im not sure how much it will cost you for shipping.i will need your full mailing address. you got it..........thanks tina


----------



## maryjane

Teebo, I emailed you but it was returned. I pm'd you my address and info.


----------



## teebo

i sent my email address,again.hope it works this time.thanks


----------



## teebo

everything looks good.piggys will be leaving monday/tue next week.im so happy there going to such a great home.


----------



## Vasp

Congrats!

What a great accomplishment.


----------



## TAWhatley

Well done Teebo and Maryjane! Thank you both so much for seeing that this worked out. Ok .. MJ .. ball's in your court for photos when the new fids arrive  

Terry


----------



## teebo

guess what, found another today,some lady hit it with her car,and i saw it happen,  i was right behind her,when it happened,i pulled over and picked it up,set it up in my bedroom with a heating pad on low.still have not checked in on him,i wanna let him settle down,because it was hit bad,in the head,but i examined it and its not bleeding,but i m sure it has head injuries.will let you all know later.


----------



## maryjane

Hey Teebo, that's too bad about the poor new one. If it's well enough to fly and unreleasable, you can send it along in the fourth spot in the box if you want. A friend of mine who has two aviaries took six of my birds so they can have more room to fly (the six she took are all "pet" pigeons and I thought they would like a bigger space to fly, and she spoils her birds as much as I do so it's perfect, and I can visit them when I want. She has some other birds from me that are thriving in the larger aviaries ). So I have some extra room. Did you get the cashier's check yesterday or today yet? My post office for sure accepts pigeons, I'm not sure if I let you know that or not. So whatever day you're ready, I'm ready.


----------



## teebo

the little guy is still alive,if its up and about tomorrow i will offer it some food and water.im just so mad that this woman couldnt see it walking out into the road and never moved her car away,instead she hit it...that makes me mad.anyway,if this guygal survives ,if you want him,i will send him,but i want to make sure he/she is well before i do that.thanks maryanne.


----------



## teebo

maryjane said:


> Hey Teebo, that's too bad about the poor new one. If it's well enough to fly and unreleasable, you can send it along in the fourth spot in the box if you want. A friend of mine who has two aviaries took six of my birds so they can have more room to fly (the six she took are all "pet" pigeons and I thought they would like a bigger space to fly, and she spoils her birds as much as I do so it's perfect, and I can visit them when I want. She has some other birds from me that are thriving in the larger aviaries ). So I have some extra room. Did you get the cashier's check yesterday or today yet? My post office for sure accepts pigeons, I'm not sure if I let you know that or not. So whatever day you're ready, I'm ready.


 no it has not arrived yet,maybe tomorrow.thanks


----------



## Skyeking

teebo said:


> the little guy is still alive,if its up and about tomorrow i will offer it some food and water.im just so mad that this woman couldnt see it walking out into the road and never moved her car away,instead she hit it...that makes me mad.anyway,if this guygal survives ,if you want him,i will send him,but i want to make sure he/she is well before i do that.thanks maryanne.



Hi teebo,

Thank you for helping this new rescue, I can't imagine someone hitting this poor bird.

I'm so glad you both are getting this together, but I must remind you both, that I would hold off putting this new bird in the shipping box and sending it. 

First off it is not a good idea putting this new bird in close contact with the others, as it needs to be in quaranteen as all new rehab birds must be isolated.

Second, shipping in itself, will put the bird under unnecessary stress, as they do stress upon shipping, which will not help its current state. 

Third, you don't know if the bird may be harboring an illness, which is possible, since it may not have reacted normal when the car hit.


----------



## teebo

yes,im aware of that,he is doing better,just put food and water in with him to see if it will eat,his wings look fine,i will release him where i found him,because there is a big farm right off the road.so i just hope he/she will do ok.


----------



## teebo

he is eating and drinking,but, i think he has a head injury,just dosent act right.lets me handle him,and he walks around me,like he knows me,and he is a feral pigeon,im going to take him with me in a bird cage and care of him ,until he feels better,i dont want to stress him out by sending him through the mail.when and if he does get better,i will release him.


----------



## mr squeaks

teebo said:


> he is eating and drinking,but, i think he has a head injury,just dosent act right.lets me handle him,and he walks around me,like he knows me,and he is a feral pigeon,im going to take him with me in a bird cage and care of him ,until he feels better,i dont want to stress him out by sending him through the mail.when and if he does get better,i will release him.


YES! Great decision! Well done!

Let us know how this pijie recovers!


----------



## teebo

this pigeon is doing good,but acts like a pet rather then a feral,is not afraid of me at all.hummmm,shall i keep it as a pet or release him,he is thin,im trying to fatten him up alittle.


----------



## Skyeking

teebo said:


> this pigeon is doing good,but acts like a pet rather then a feral,is not afraid of me at all.hummmm,shall i keep it as a pet or release him,he is thin,im trying to fatten him up alittle.



Hi teebo,

Thank you for caring for this bird.

Perhaps once he gets the weight back on and is able to act his normal healthy self, he will be able to let you know to stand back or wing slap you or something.

Give him time to heal, and feel better, IF then he is still very tame, then perhaps you can make that decision.


----------



## teebo

yes,im going to,because for a feral pigeon,he does not act mean at all,eats from my hand,looks at me, while i talk to him, has no fear at all.


----------



## teebo

pigeons are on there way to maryjane,should arrive tomorrow in cali,by 3 pm. im so so happy that they are going to a great home.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for sending them, Teebo. Can't wait to hear from Mary Jane when they arrive.

Terry


----------



## maryjane

I'm waiting with my fingers crossed! I am ready any time tomorrow to run and get them. Then pictures will follow! Teebo says that two of them seem to have paired up so that will leave the half-blind one looking for a mate, which I'm sure he or she will be able to find as I have some unpaired pijies at the moment.  Can't wait to get them, I'll let you all know as soon as they arrive.


----------



## maryjane

Still waiting....I called at two and they hadn't arrived yet, will call at four and make sure. The lady I spoke with said they will call me immediately when they arrive, and she would keep an eye out especially for them. I said, you can't miss them, it's three pigeons in a box lol. She said they get live birds in now and then and are very strict about calling the person immediately. So I'm sitting with the phone in my hand! I'll let you all know as soon as I'm back with them! 

4:00 
Just called and they said they're not there yet, but the next truck will be in at 4:30 and they're open until six. So now I'm a tiny bit worried but I'm sure it'll be fine. He couldn't tell me why they weren't there by three, said the plane might have been late or whatnot. So still waiting!


----------



## teebo

maryjane ,im worried i havent heard from you its 7pm here .please contact me.PLEASE,PLEASE CONTACT ME


----------



## maryjane

I just wrote that at four my time, seven your time. That's all I know so far, what I wrote above. I'll let you know as soon as they call.  Actually I'm just going to go over there right now, it's 4:22 so Tina you can call me if you want at 4:40, I emailed you too.


----------



## maryjane

Tina please call me immediately, I need the tracking number. They were not at my local post office, they called a nearby town where everything goes through, and they have not seen them yet today. They said they must be on their way from San Francisco's airport/post office, running late, but they can't track them without the tracking number, which I don't have. The clerk at the post office here took my cell phone number and gave them her cell phone number so they will call her as soon as they come in as well as calling me, just in case. The other post office (where they're expected) is open until eleven tonight. I am three hours behind you in time. Please call me, collect if you need to, 707-849-4924. I am so pissed off right now I can't hardly see straight, but was assured they will be fine. Shoulda seen me at the post office. "THESE ARE LIVE BIRDS, NOT PACKAGES!!!!!!! THEY NEED TO EAT AND DRINK!!!" I felt like shaking someone until they gave me someone who was in charge. I still feel very frustrated and can't do anythign without the tracking number. I don't have your phone number. Please call.


----------



## Reti

Oh MJ, I know how you feel now. 
It happened once to me, I shipped some birds and they arrived 24 hours late, 48 hours of travel in total. They were all fine, just hungry and thirsty.
Your birds will be fine, just try to track them, but I am sure they will arrive the latest tomorrow morning.

Let us know, please.

Reti


----------



## maryjane

Thanks Reti, Teebo actually mailed out the paperwork to me today so we don't have the tracking number right now, unfortunately. I am just waiting for them to call me from the post office. Hopefully it will be tonight, and I will just turn the outside light on for them to eat, drink, and settle in since it will be dark. I'm sure they will be just fine.  It's just amazing that this can happen, when they were due here by three o'clock and might not arrive until eleven. Oh well, what can I do?


----------



## teebo

im so angry... .if they are not there by ,tonight,i am contacting someone and complaining.the poor babies are probably so so scared.im so upset.


----------



## maryjane

The lady who helped me at my post office here (they're closed), just called and said there is a truck coming into the other post office at seven, and gave me the "secret" number to call to get to the dock and who to talk to. Then another truck is in at nine so the same thing at nine if they're not on the seven truck. Don't worry, Teebo, they'll be okay. I can't believe this lady is actually taking her own personal time to call me and call them. Thank goodness some people are still helpful and caring out there.


----------



## maryjane

Can't get through to the numbers for the post office....they are to the docking bay and she said it's possible no one will answer. I've been trying all night. I don't even know which post office it is in the other town, there are three and none of them have numbers listed. I guess they will call me in the morning. I'm pretty frustrated and going to wait until eleven just in case and then go to bed to be ready for the morning.


----------



## TAWhatley

Maryjane and Teebo .. the birds will most likely be just fine. I had one shipment from the East Coast to Southern California that actually went into the third day and the birds were fine. I'll bet the post office will be calling Maryjane first thing in the morning.

Try not to fret ..

Terry


----------



## maryjane

*Finally!!*

They just called and I went and got the birds, and of course they're fine! They got home and took a big drink of water (I set them on the water dish when I took each out of the box) and now are walking around and checking out the other birds. They are gorgeous birds, and the one with the blind eye looks just like Mrs. Bird's blind eye, she's a real sweetie. I'll take some pictures and I'm going back out to keep an eye one them, just wanted to let everyone know they're hear safe and sound, if a bit delayed! Thanks everyone for your help in getting them here....and thanks Teebo, I know they're just going to love it.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so glad to hear they are fine! I bet they are enjoying their new climate!  

Thanks for letting us know, maryjane.


----------



## maryjane

They are doing so well! The one with the blind eye is such a tough guy. He immediately set up shop in the corner under Mrs. Bird's table, and is running in circles, Darth-Vadering, and causing a general ruckus just to let everyone know how tough he is.  He already has the attention of Mrs. Bird, Charlene, and a few other ladies who already have husbands! The silver hen settled in with some of the other birds and preened, then ate some seed. The other young male (?) got up on a perching stick and sat with some of the younger birds to preen. Everyone is doing great and seem very relaxed and happy. Here are some pictures of them (and of Fussy Gussy, who always gets her mug in the camera). 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/NYbirds


----------



## mr squeaks

YEEEAAAAA YIPPEE!!

SO GLAD ALL MADE IT JUST FINE!!

I know you will (and ARE) really enjoying your "new" ones!!

Keep those updates comin'!


----------



## teebo

AHHHHHHHHH,IM SO SO GLAD,THEY LOOK SO HAPPY,maryjane,i thank you so much, from the bottom of my heart, that you took these birds into such a loving home,they will live out the rest of their lives in happiness.you dont know how happy i am. now i can cry with joy.thanks so much.your a great,GREAT person.


----------



## maryjane

teebo said:


> AHHHHHHHHH,IM SO SO GLAD,THEY LOOK SO HAPPY,maryjane,i thank you so much, from the bottom of my heart, that you took these birds into such a loving home,they will live out the rest of their lives in happiness.you dont know how happy i am. now i can cry with joy.thanks so much.your a great,GREAT person.


You're a great, GREAT person for saving them in the first place, and going to all the trouble to get them here! Just checked on them and put some fresh seed out (they have seed all day but "new" seed is always exciting) so everyone got right in to eat, no shyness there! They already ate when they got here lol. They are right at home and very happy and I'm so glad to have them.


----------



## TAWhatley

What a wonderful, happy ending! Well done Teebo and Maryjane! MJ .. the pics and captions were really a treat!

Terry


----------



## teebo

lol,they look so happy and at home already......thanks to all for helping out,and most of all thanks maryjane for being such a caring and loving person,your tent is full of beautiful birds.so nice. im so happy knowing they got great homes.


----------



## Skyeking

DITTO, I also enjoyed the pictures and captions.  

May the NY pigeons enjoy a long and happy life with their new California pigeon family.


----------



## Reti

I am so happy they arrived safe and sound.
Thank you for letting us know and for the great pics.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312

Glad to hear the pigeons arrived safely. They are all gorgeous! Loved the pics and captions.

Lindi


----------



## Baby Goose

*Hubby and I talking about another addition*

Hi there, 
My husband and I were just talking about looking for another and how to go about doing that. I am also a newbie at all this and usually dont rush into such decisions, however I would charge this head on and offer my assistance as well if needed. 
Im located in Colorado, we have plenty of room and our 1 pigeon lives in a palace and is spoiled rotten. 

the good news is... it sounds like you have plenty of options!


----------



## TAWhatley

Baby Goose said:


> the good news is... it sounds like you have plenty of options!


Yes, Teebo's pigeons are now safely with Maryjane, but there are so very many in need of homes. Colorado seems to be a particularly difficult place to find homes for pigeons, so don't be surprised when the call for help and a home come your way  I grew up in the tiny little town of La Veta, Colorado many, many years ago. Where are you located?

I really enjoyed the Goose video and all your posts about him/her .. such a beautiful pigeon and obviously spoiled.

Terry


----------

